# why you need a sharp wet saw blade



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> New nickname for HELP is HEMROIDS.. Next help I get I am gonna smear preperation H on the the lips for lipstick. Maybe that will stop the problems


Classic. :laughing:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Opie take care of your hand, I got 20 stitches each on my both of hands,it just sucks until it heals.
I wish I was near there, I would come and help you out for sure.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Well I know if some of you guys were close you would have came to help. Its called being strong brothers of the trowel. I ended up with 4 under the skin. They want the top flap loose to drain and said that skin will die off and fall off. 


I was just trying to advise people why its important to keep water in the bucket and check your blade often.


Thanks for all the great words of wisdom to recovery:clap:


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance and hope your hand is better.
Isn't a diamond blade self sharpening ?
I was under the impression that as the diamonds wear, new ones are exposed as you cut.
Dry cutting by some idiot helper would grind (or warp like a guy did to mine) them off to the steel disc.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

11678 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and hope your hand is better.
> Isn't a diamond blade self sharpening ?
> I was under the impression that as the diamonds wear, new ones are exposed as you cut.


Actually, they are not which is why you condition a blade. It never really gets sharpened. The media holding the bits of diamond together will get clogged. When you condition a blade, you removed the gummed up media and allow the diamonds to do their job. Yes, as you cut, old bits fall off and new ones are exposed but keeping the media from gumming up is the real key.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan,

I hope the hand heals up and you're on to bigger and better jobs! Maybe you could shoot the helper in the foot and ask him how _that _feels. 

Stay healthy Opie :clap:


----------

